

Web 2.0 investment slows - leisuresuit
http://www.techconfidential.com/the-seed-stage/web-20/web-20-investment-slows.php

======
rrival
Would be great to know if this was aggregate $s invested or # of companies
invested in.

~~~
Goladus
And what they mean by "Web 2.0"

~~~
leisuresuit
"social networking and content-sharing platforms", from the article

